# How the Heck Do I Get This Fitting Off?



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

The questions in the title. How the heck do I get this thing off? (The one to the left of the bare nipple.) I took off some sort of solenoid, and that hose where the nipple is. Putting on that hose that's in the way is going to be a pain because it's so tight in there. Problem is, I can't even get that fitting off - which is why I am going at this to begin with.

Two things. One - screw people who plow things like boulders into the middle of the road. I blew a hose just casually driving yesterday. God forbid a sedan or something hit that.

Second - unless all plows are like this, I'd like to send some serious hate mail to Curtis. It's impossible to work inside this housing.

Any advice? The "normal" fitting took almost 15 minutes to get off because you can only turn the wrench less than 1/4 of a turn inside that god awful housing. Now I'm left with twiddling my thumbs because nothing I was doing to this one would budge it. I'm thinking you need to be Houdini's brother to fix a Curtis plow.

Guess I got the fluid change part of my maintence done quicker than I thought.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

First of course you have to remove the hose at the other end as this fitting isn't a swivel.Then get yourself some Freeze-off,a fairly new ''rust buster'' from CRD,the same co. that makes Brakeleen.The stuff is fantastic,it works on a freezing principle,so apply it and be ready quick with your wrench.I'm not there of course but it appears you have adequate turning room for the wrench. Good luck.


----------



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

tuney443;1217045 said:


> First of course you have to remove the hose at the other end as this fitting isn't a swivel.Then get yourself some Freeze-off,a fairly new ''rust buster'' from CRD,the same co. that makes Brakeleen.The stuff is fantastic,it works on a freezing principle,so apply it and be ready quick with your wrench.I'm not there of course but it appears you have adequate turning room for the wrench. Good luck.


Thanks for the reply Tuney! Will get some Freeze-off. I have the other end of the hose off already. However the hose runs through a hole in the plow frame into the housing so you can't put it through that hole with the fittings on. (Just cut it? It's already broken, ha. But then I wonder how you get it through when you have a new hose.. Just re-route I guess.)

Anyways. You can't get a wrench on that fitting. (It has no "grips" < lack of a better word.) At least I couldn't. Not any of the 150 or so that I have. The two fittings I did remove however, took the same size.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Slider wrenches work well too for tight spots...(open on one end) act like a ratchet without any moving parts. Or an s wrench


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

If an open end wrench slips on it-you can cut the fitting and use a socket. Obviously the hose will need to be replaced if you resort to that-but something those can get rusted up enough that you won't be able to do it with a wrench. PB blaster or that other stuff will help


----------



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

I will say I did not try an adjustable wrench. When my closest fitting one would just grab the fitting and rip at it I gave up quick in fear of stripping or breaking it since this is my first time replacing anything on my plow. I shouldn't have been so nieve this season and figuring if it was working good I didn't have to give it a run through.

Just didn't want to seem like an idiot.


----------



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the updated info fellas. I appreciate it.

Only being 24 I've stolen as many tools from my old man as possible. But now I'm at the age where he's starting to take my stuff - mostly anything new that I buy. He probaly caught on and figures he can upgrade this way!

I think I may have a couple S wrench's, not sure of the sizes. He must have some too. I have a few ratchet sets of course. 

I appreciate it. Why can't they just have the same fitting on both sides!!! At least I'm learning all the things I may want to know when the day comes for a brand new one and not second/third hand rust.

Just to learn - whats this box where all these fittings are comming out of?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry...when I said sliding wrench I didn't mean adjustable. I meant an open face wrench, that locks on one way. They look like a broken wrench like this.


----------



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1217091 said:


> Sorry...when I said sliding wrench I didn't mean adjustable. I meant an open face wrench, that locks on one way. They look like a broken wrench like this.


Hey Markus,

I actually had Googled sliding wrench and it came up with something similar - but just a cheap tool. Didn't know they made legit wrenches and set's like that. Very useful! Thanks for the picture, especially if it's from your own personal bench.

I just wanted to throw in that I haden't tried an adjustable because they are usually they go to if you can't find a fit. I just didn't want to look like an idiot. :salute:

Thanks again!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

''Anyways. You can't get a wrench on that fitting. (It has no "grips" < lack of a better word.) At least I couldn't. Not any of the 150 or so that I have. The two fittings I did remove however, took the same size.''

Unless I'm looking at something else ,I clearly see the flats and points of a 6 pointed fitting that's ''molded'' to the metal part of that hose.Anyway,if I'm wrong,just use a beefy vise grip that your Dad ''borrowed'' from you who ''borrowed'' it from your Dad.You don't steal from your Dad,you borrow---at least that's what I used to do.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

first spray the whole thing down with penetrating oil. you took a valve coil off of the valve in the picture. the top one. now take a wrench and remove the valve. then you have a straight shot at the hose. 

let the oil sit for an hour before trying to take the hose out.


----------



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

no lead;1217196 said:


> first spray the whole thing down with penetrating oil. you took a valve coil off of the valve in the picture. the top one. now take a wrench and remove the valve. then you have a straight shot at the hose.
> 
> let the oil sit for an hour before trying to take the hose out.


Awesome advice No-Lead. Since I didn't know what I was doing, I was comfortable taking off what I thought was a simple solenoid. (Valve Coil as I now know.) Obviously it appears that taking that bolt off does something, however I was weary of removing it. Now what I know what it is, and that I can - off it will go. And yes I will have a straight shot - perfect.

Just got home from getting some supplies to loosen it up in there. Along with some heavy pumice grease remover for myself. This hydro oil is messy.

I'm a little confused at what your saying about seeing the 6 sided fitting Tuney. Right up against the green box there is a bolt. I assume that is supposed to stay where it is, since the fitting next to it, that bolt remained. Also, I can't get in there with my wrench anyways, that is until I follow No-Leads advice and remove that valve coil.

The fitting thats under the bare nipple in the picture is exactly the same as the one I am trying to take off. Maybe I am supposed to hit that nut right up against the "green box" and I just have been weary because I'm not familiar with different hose fittings. (Yet........ you guys are really helping me with this crash course.)

By the way, great way to explain the tool scenerio. Very funny! Hope I brought back some fond memories!


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

the "nut" you see is made into the hose fitting. put a wrench on it and spin it out.


----------



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

no lead;1217224 said:


> the "nut" you see is made into the hose fitting. put a wrench on it and spin it out.


All set! Sheesh I picked the most pain hose to break.

I ended up cutting the line in order to get it to spin easier. Will remember that end goes first for the reinstall.

The fitting for this is of course different from the one on the right of it. As you know and I just learned, this type goes into the "box" and screws in. The other end of this hose needs to connect to a fitting just like the "one on the right". Do I need to get a 'special' hose. Or one with 2 different fittings. Or do I just need to start yanking things off the old hose?

I ask because all I could see on the local equipment website was the same thing they sell at the auto parts store down the street... this.

Link

Or - above all. Am I just looking at this like it's really hard and I should just buy whatever I can find and hook the darn thing up?


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Take the old hose to a tractor or farm supply place. They can make up a new hose with the correct ends on them.


----------



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mister Plow;1217428 said:


> Take the old hose to a tractor or farm supply place. They can make up a new hose with the correct ends on them.


Found another store today that specializes in lawn mowers and chain saws, etc. They made it right up for me. Will finish the fix today!

Tuney, just want to apologize for being an idiot and not turning the obvious nut you were pointing out to begin with. Not use to all these different fittings!


----------



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

Since the insideof this is messy I figured id clean it up while I was at it. Can this area be power washed even thlugh there's some electrical connections in there? I figure there is already snow build up. I've degreaded engies before. Never personally flooded one but have seen it. I know its a bit different. 

Would appreciate the input.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

as long as all of the fitting are installed and tight, meaning back to original, pressure wash wont hurt anything. 

now that you are comfortable with working on a plow it seems a lot more simple yes? the more you play with one the easier it gets. the green box is the valve body or manifold. the part with the coil is the actual valve assembly. each valve controls a function on the plow. seems complicated, but very simple once you understand what is happening and why.

:salute:


----------

